# Pancake Mix



## PrincessRose (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello everyone!
Just recently moved here and live in the Asoke area in Bangkok. I have been looking for pancake mix. I can't even find flour around here. I have tried terminal 21 and I have looked at 7/11. Any suggestions would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

PrincessRose said:


> Hello everyone!
> Just recently moved here and live in the Asoke area in Bangkok. I have been looking for pancake mix. I can't even find flour around here. I have tried terminal 21 and I have looked at 7/11. Any suggestions would be great!
> 
> Thanks


Got looking around online and really didn't find much. Only thing I could think of is the possibility or 
Duty Free Stores. Have A Look Here and this search result and perhaps you'll find a place.


Best Of Luck.


----------



## PrincessRose (Jun 13, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Got looking around online and really didn't find much. Only thing I could think of is the possibility or
> Duty Free Stores. Have A Look Here and this search result and perhaps you'll find a place.
> 
> 
> Best Of Luck.


Thanks! I found it at Central Plaza near the Union Mall.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

PrincessRose said:


> Thanks! I found it at Central Plaza near the Union Mall.


That's great-glad you were able to find it. See,,, you should have moved over here to the Philippines instead. Here, it's available in most all grocery stores large and small. There are even duty free stores in a few places with most all food and household products from home.
This living overseas can really be challenging without a doubt. Now if you can just find Mrs. Butterworth syrup you'll be all set.


Jet Lag


----------



## PrincessRose (Jun 13, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> That's great-glad you were able to find it. See,,, you should have moved over here to the Philippines instead. Here, it's available in most all grocery stores large and small. There are even duty free stores in a few places with most all food and household products from home.
> This living overseas can really be challenging without a doubt. Now if you can just find Mrs. Butterworth syrup you'll be all set.
> 
> 
> Jet Lag


LOL! I was able to quickly find syrup which I thought was odd because there wasn't any pancake mix around. The gourmet market which is close had options of syrup but not pancake mix, flour, baking soda, or baking powder. I have never visited the Philippines but if I do I know now I can get my pancake fix! Thanks


----------

